# Babiesssss !!!!



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i have just seen 3 babies, mum had made a hole in the side of the nest and i got a peek in and seen a golden one and what i believe looked like a cream one like dad (but not positive. 

then mum came out of the nest and i noticed that she had a baby still hanging onto one of her nipples lol, it was jet black, mum looked quite surprised when she realised and poped it straight back into the nest 

sorry guys but couldnt get any pictures 

im pretty sure though that there is a lot more in the nest than 3


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

everyones having babys .bless put pics up asap


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh no picciescrying::, bet you were excited, how many days till we get piccys, is it about 2 more to go now?


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

That's great news - congratulations  xxx


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

sure i just seen a couple more, possibly another cream one and one like mum 

its soooo exciting and ive tried to get pics but really diffucult as mum keeps moving around and theres lots of bedding in the way lol 

should be 3 days until piccies 

bet you all cant wait ! 
i CANT !


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll have a long haired black one please 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## SilentChev (Aug 27, 2009)

congrats and best of luck with them
Cant wait for piccies


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

hehe well there is deff a black one, not sure if long hair or not yet though, but you are welcome to one if youd like one hun


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well today i went in to inspect the nest of daiseys babies. and had a huge shock to find that she had 13 healthy beautiful babies in her nest box 

this is her biggest litter sooo far and she has done an amazing job with them, i couldnt see any that were to worry about and they all were moving around and nibbling on the bits of food in the box.

here are too pics for all you guys, deff worth waiting for if you ask me 

there are 3 creams, 2 blcks, 3 white with brown strips down there backs and the rest will be either goldens or a dark brown colouring.


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

awwwww! i want to steal them alll.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha no wayyyyy they are all mine !


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

:cryin: meanie!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

They are so cute

Altho they make me want more baby hammies. My last lot were adorable


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Wah! They're so cute! I want a hamster now!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

aaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww 

I can have one... yes????


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha im going to be a really bad influence now, but seen as i have sooo many there may be a bit of a problem with my pet shop taking ALL of them in, so i may have a couple that could go to new homes, 

soooooooo if anyone would like one or even more than one and will give it a good home then i am willing. 

some of these will be long hairs also 

sorry for being a bad influence, i would keep them myself but really dont have the room for more at the moment, BUT may find some room for at least one 

thanks for all the nice comment


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

aww i wish i lived closer  i want a long haired one  send it to me in a match box ??? lmao joking btw


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha, awww sorry you didnt live closer too


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwww will someone pass me one pleeeeze, I just want one little boy one.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

im sure i will have one little boy but i doubt your OH will let you !


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> im sure i will have one little boy but i doubt your OH will let you !


I can't get him here anyway, if I could the OH might be workable but its just too far away.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

awwww thats a bummer ! 

would have been really happy if one of my hammies was going to live in your hamster hotel


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

all 13 babies are still doing really well and beginning to come out of the nest by their own accord. 

didnt get photos today as didnt want to keep mum out of the nest too long.

colours have gone tiny bit darker and they have started to nibble on the stored food in the nest.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

More piccys soon pleeeeeeeeeeeeze


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

They are so cute!!! I want one!!!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

hehe will try get more piccies today, they are coming out of the nest more and more


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww how sweet


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

here are some pics of them feeding off mum outside of the nest 

mum was fastoooos asleep lol




























and a video of them feeding and making noises (if you keep watching you will see one of them have a little walk around the cage


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Awwwww 

I want one! lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok is anyone going anywhere near Swansea then popping over to Huddersfield, cos its fairly obvious that the little one who went for a walk was trying to get to its new mummy. Why do you not live in Huddersfield Zoe?


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

The noises they make are so funny and the way they flop around, bless.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ok is anyone going anywhere near Swansea then popping over to Huddersfield, cos its fairly obvious that the little one who went for a walk was trying to get to its new mummy. Why do you not live in Huddersfield Zoe?


awwwwww i think you have enough 

although i would love it if you could be one of their new mummies 

its so cute when they are this age coz they are trying to run around and are starting to nibble on bits of food.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ok is anyone going anywhere near Swansea then popping over to Huddersfield, cos its fairly obvious that the little one who went for a walk was trying to get to its new mummy. Why do you not live in Huddersfield Zoe?


I'm going to the Swansea area in about a week :001_tt2:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

cool cool, what you coming up here for ???


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Zoe they are gorgeous..

tdm i think that one was trying to come here to me.. :001_tt2:

Right... going to swansea...

Who's coming with me to steal them??? 

Form an orderley queue here :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I'm going to the Swansea area in about a week :001_tt2:


Pinch one of Zoe's babies for me and bring it to Huddersfield on your way past pleeze



srhdufe said:


> Zoe they are gorgeous..
> 
> tdm i think that one was trying to come here to me.. :001_tt2:
> 
> ...


When you go on your stealing trip will you bring me a stolen baby if Marcia gets caught, thank you.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

now then all of you ! 

i know you all want them BUT............ they are mine ! 
plus you dont want to go taking them from mum too early now do you ??? 

thanks for the lovely comments though


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Ithink Marcia is moving to Wales 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

o0o0o0o exciting ! 
although its quite crap here lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey, Swansea isn't crap. It's my homeland!  :001_tt2:

I'm visiting my parents in a week or 2 and i'm checking out my new house and how well it's coming on


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Hey, Swansea isn't crap. It's my homeland!  :001_tt2:
> 
> I'm visiting my parents in a week or 2 and i'm checking out my new house and how well it's coming on


lol its my homeland too  
its orite i suppose :laugh:

oo0o cool stuff


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> now then all of you !
> 
> i know you all want them BUT............ they are mine !
> plus you dont want to go taking them from mum too early now do you ???
> ...


Dont worry about that... Were stealing her too


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

o0o0o0oo0o0o0o0o0o NO YOU ARE NOT !!!! 
she is mine !  :crying:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> o0o0o0oo0o0o0o0o0o NO YOU ARE NOT !!!!
> she is mine !  :crying:


Better get her electronically tagged, when Sarah has her eye set on a hamster nothing stops her. Can I have pick of the litter please Sarah.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Better get her electronically tagged, when Sarah has her eye set on a hamster nothing stops her. Can I have pick of the litter please Sarah.


well all the doors are locked, all the windows shut, and im in my room with them all !

so no chance is ANYONE taking my hammies


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> well all the doors are locked, all the windows shut, and im in my room with them all !
> 
> so no chance is ANYONE taking my hammies


Are you sure she isn't already in the room with you, checked under the bed, in the wardrobe etc.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I will use my ninja gerbils to sneak their way in and bring all those hammies back to us up north


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha, you lot are all horrible n making me parnoid now


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Better get her electronically tagged, when Sarah has her eye set on a hamster nothing stops her. Can I have pick of the litter please Sarah.


hahaha you can have one.. maybe two if i'm feeling generous 



....zoe.... said:


> well all the doors are locked, all the windows shut, and im in my room with them all !
> 
> so no chance is ANYONE taking my hammies


hahaha i'm bringing someone with me so they can pin you down whilst i steal them... :001_tt2:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

hahaha i'm bringing someone with me so they can pin you down whilst i steal them... :001_tt2:[/QUOTE]

haha just realised you dont actually know where i live ! 

just giving the little guys a bit of a clean as it was getting pretty dirty with 14 hamsters weeing and pooping all over the place lol, 
i also had a look to see how many boy/girls i have - THINK its 8 girls and 5 boys, but some i wernt positive on yet 

they all are doing relly well and eating egg food now, also weeing and pooing without needing stimulation by mum


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> hahaha i'm bringing someone with me so they can pin you down whilst i steal them... :001_tt2:


haha just realised you dont actually know where i live !  [/QUOTE]

Can I refer you to the thread about Daves new cage, and the post you made to lozza84 about having sent a pm with your address, well you sent it to the wrong person, so now I have your address mwahahaha.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> haha just realised you dont actually know where i live !


Can I refer you to the thread about Daves new cage, and the post you made to lozza84 about having sent a pm with your address, well you sent it to the wrong person, so now I have your address mwahahaha.[/QUOTE]

haha, now then if you want to lie, im sure i could cause some problems and tell someones OH about another hamster their partner has adopted !


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> Can I refer you to the thread about Daves new cage, and the post you made to lozza84 about having sent a pm with your address, well you sent it to the wrong person, so now I have your address mwahahaha.


haha, now then if you want to lie, im sure i could cause some problems and tell someones OH about another hamster their partner has adopted ![/QUOTE]

Aaaaargh how did you find out, I haven't even done a thread about her yet.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

ahhhhh see you dont know anything about me !


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

12 days old.










having a little nap all curled up together 









enjoying some egg food this morning









can you spot all 13 ??? hehe


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Their all mine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Their all mine!!!!!!!!!!


Correction! They are mine!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Correction! They are mine!!!!


I'll arm wrestle you for them :lol:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

now then girls !

there is no need to fight over *MY* baby hamsters !


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> now then girls !
> 
> there is no need to fight over *MY* baby hamsters !


I'm agreeing with Zoe, she's scarey, she knows things.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I'm agreeing with Zoe, she's scarey, she knows things.


hahaha she only knows as you posted about the ham in another post, before you did the proper post


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> hahaha she only knows as you posted about the ham in another post, before you did the proper post


Ohhhhhhh:blushing:, I'm with you then get one (or two) for me while your at it


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ohhhhhhh:blushing:, I'm with you then get one (or two) for me while your at it


do you want the mummy ham too?? 

Or shall we sell her on ebay??? 
hahahahahaha


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> do you want the mummy ham too??
> 
> Or shall we sell her on ebay???
> hahahahahaha


Is she a psycho? cos I'm quite partial to psycho hammys.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Is she a psycho? cos I'm quite partial to psycho hammys.


No, she's really sweet


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> do you want the mummy ham too??
> 
> Or shall we sell her on ebay???
> hahahahahaha


:crying: :cursing:

oh no you didnt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
right i am now leaving this site due to the very cruel people that belong to this !

i have been shocked by the remarks made by TWO people and i feel utterly sadened for the animals that are under their care at this moment !

bye bye


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> :crying: :cursing:
> 
> oh no you didnt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> right i am now leaving this site due to the very cruel people that belong to this !
> ...


hahahaha 
sorry :blushing:

dont gooooooooooooooo! :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> :crying: :cursing:
> 
> oh no you didnt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> right i am now leaving this site due to the very cruel people that belong to this !
> ...


Thats terrible, which two people are they, you just tell me and Sarah and me will get them.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thats terrible, which two people are they, you just tell me and Sarah and me will get them.


Erm.. yes... thats what i meant too.... 

I dont know who you mean either (honest)


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

these two horrible girls who are planning on stealling my baby hammies and their mum and then selling their mum on ebay  :crying:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> these two horrible girls who are planning on stealling my baby hammies and their mum and then selling their mum on ebay  :crying:


Well you could buy her back if you wanted to 
We'd post her to you.. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Well you could buy her back if you wanted to
> We'd post her to you.. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Hey, only if she wins the auction.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

so its you ! 

you have enough of your own hammies ! you should be happy with what you have


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> so its you !
> 
> you have enough of your own hammies ! you should be happy with what you have


The solution is pretty obvious when you think who we are sending to do the actual pinching, shall I tell you?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hey, only if she wins the auction.


hahahahahaha well we may give her a buy it now price :001_tt2:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

yes who are u planning on sending then ?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> yes who are u planning on sending then ?


Sandra!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The person who is coming to get them is scared of 'puppies'


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> The person who is coming to get them is scared of 'puppies'


Dont tell her that... She's got a huge Puppy! hmy:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Dont tell her that... She's got a huge Puppy! hmy:


Is it a trained guard puppy?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Is it a trained guard puppy?


haha, oh yes indeed it is !!!! and it actually lives rather near to the baby hammie cage  hehe


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Hmm.. Is Sandra afraid of trained guard puppies?
:lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Hmm.. Is Sandra afraid of trained guard puppies?
> :lol:


Sandra can't do it cos she's poorly again which is why I need to look after another one of her hamsters.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Sandra can't do it cos she's poorly again which is why I need to look after another one of her hamsters.


Oh I'm so sorry, please give Sandra my regaurds when she next has a hamster needing a home while she is ill, She should reeeaally see a specialist if she is still poorly


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Oh I'm so sorry, please give Sandra my regaurds when she next has a hamster needing a home while she is ill, She should reeeaally see a specialist if she is still poorly


Her immune system is probably still low after that horrible swine flu hence why she's getting all these horrible illnesses

Poor Sandra!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Her immune system is probably still low after that horrible swine flu hence why she's getting all these horrible illnesses
> 
> Poor Sandra!
> 
> ...


Poor poor Sandra, I wonder how many hamsters she has left...


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

an update: 

today nearly all the babies have now got sight they are running round like they have been able to walk for years (when its only been at the most 7 days) 

ive properly sexed them and heres a list: 

2x very light cream bandeds (m) 
1x cream self (f) 
2x black self (m)
3x golden banded (m)
1x dark golden (m) 
4x light golden (f) 

n.b. all are black eyed


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> an update:
> 
> today nearly all the babies have now got sight they are running round like they have been able to walk for years (when its only been at the most 7 days)
> 
> ...


They sound very nice but I'm struggling to picture them, if only there was an invention whereby you could produce an image and put it on here so we could actually see what they look like, oh if only that could be done


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha i will popst more resent pics up tomoz, its getting so hard to take good pics now as they are enjoying the freedom of being able to get away from eachother, gets a bit cramped with 14 hamsters in one cage lol


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

piccciessssssss 








(dark golden-male)








(light golden - female)

playtime in their box 

















(you can see the markings on one of the cream banded in this pic)

















hehe eyes are now open on all of them 

videooooo


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Mine is the light goldie


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

which one there are 4 female light goldens


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> which one there are 4 female light goldens


hehehehe well any 

Oh and i also want the really dark one and long haired female too


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

lol is that the dark golden one ? 

okay so how many do you actually want ??? :laugh: lol


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> lol is that the dark golden one ?
> 
> okay so how many do you actually want ??? :laugh: lol


Do you even need to ask that??

All the babies and the mum too!

Throw the 'puppy' into that deal too 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Do you even need to ask that??
> 
> All the babies and the mum too!
> 
> ...


hmy:  The puppy!!!!!  
You are so mean to me!!!  :crying::crying:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

PS Mine is a long haired black one if there is one... If not a long haired light one, just one colour. Not banded 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I want the one in the second pic...

Oh and the ones in the last pic too


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh I really really really really want one of those babies, I don't even care which one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Awww! They're gorgeous - best of luck with them x


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Do you even need to ask that??
> 
> All the babies and the mum too!
> 
> ...


it would be a deal, if it was a baby ham and the "puppy" hehe :laugh:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> PS Mine is a long haired black one if there is one... If not a long haired light one, just one colour. Not banded
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


okies doke, hopefully one of the black ones will be long hair,


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

IrishSetter said:


> Awww! They're gorgeous - best of luck with them x


thank yoooooooo, they are doing really well now, they danger time is pretty much over now.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I feel so deprived! They're all lovely and I want them and I think I should get first choice over TDM and Sandra as I've never had a hammie!!!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I feel so deprived! They're all lovely and I want them and I think I should get first choice over TDM and Sandra as I've never had a hammie!!!!


aww, zany_toon, you really should stop feeling deprived and go get a hamster!! and if you happen to wander across a good hamster heaven you should get it!! I can always search for mine later!!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I feel so deprived! They're all lovely and I want them and I think I should get first choice over TDM and Sandra as I've never had a hammie!!!!


yes i agree, you would get first choice (well second from me) reli diffucult this time for me as i really want to keep my cream female baby, but duno if i hav the room


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

lmao! Trying to work on the parental unit for a winter white as I love the idea of their hairy feet but apparently three fish tanks, a cat and 14 mice all living in my bedroom is too much!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I want the black one!!!!!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well heres an update for you all, 

babies are all doing really well, will all be seperated from mum tomorrow 
they are all on solids and drinking water also and have really grown up now 

a couple of them have already got home waiting (one is hopefully going to akai chan) 

will hopefully try and get some good pictures of each of them tomorrow


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry but I'm having a bit of trouble seeing the updated pictures of the babies, I imagine its a fault on my computer, do you think you can see if there is anything you can do to rectify the situation zoe? Why doesn't Red get a baby for me and one for Srhdufe when she collects her baby.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Yay! More piccies coming to a computer screen near me....


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Sorry but I'm having a bit of trouble seeing the updated pictures of the babies, I imagine its a fault on my computer, do you think you can see if there is anything you can do to rectify the situation zoe? Why doesn't Red get a baby for me and one for Srhdufe when she collects her baby.


What a brilliant idea  :thumbup:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

hey guys, 
think i really need to apoligies as at the moment my laptop has broken and iam using my boyfriends computer which wont accept the pictures off my phone  
sooooo no pictures  

although there are no pictures there is an update, 3 of the babies have new homes lined up already, plus one is staying with me, and if red is still having one then thats 5 that have new homes already 

will try and get pictures too you all as soon as possible. 

hope everyone is good x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> hey guys,
> think i really need to apoligies as at the moment my laptop has broken and iam using my boyfriends computer which wont accept the pictures off my phone
> sooooo no pictures
> 
> ...


I should still be able to take one, I will get back to you definitely once I've moved and everything 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

cool cool


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I should still be able to take one, I will get back to you definitely once I've moved and everything
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Yet another animal! 
The mass of yours will definatley be larger than mine!
:001_tt2:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Yet another animal!
> The mass of yours will definatley be larger than mine!
> :001_tt2:


Shush, you 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Shush, you
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I'm just stating facts


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha should try having all of mine lol  and i still want more things (deffiently some rats)  not aloud though


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> haha should try having all of mine lol  and i still want more things (deffiently some rats)  not aloud though


Yes you definatley win! I'm pretty sure me and Akai-Chan's pets put together are smaller than yours :001_tt2: You have a tarantula!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha yep i certainally do have a tarantula lol :laugh:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> haha yep i certainally do have a tarantula lol :laugh:


 I don't like spiders!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

lol not many people do. surprisingly i dont like house spiders lol freaks me out how fast they can run and hide, whereas tarantulas tend to just stay in one place for a long time.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I still don't like them!!(no offense! )
I had a wood spider jump at me last night! :crying:
And last summer I woke up and there was a wolf spider less than a foot away from my head, while I was on the top bunk on me and my sisters bunk beds! :crying: :crying:

Also I live in the US, so I'm not too sure if you have wood spiders and wolf spiders, so if you don't google them!!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

ahhhhh, nah we dont have wood and wolf spiders over here and i know what they are soooo i completely understand you now lol.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Also I live in the US, so I'm not too sure if you have wood spiders and wolf spiders, so if you don't google them!!


oh my god i think i would of wet my self :frown2: :001_unsure:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well just to reassure you guys i dont actually take my spider out of his tank


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

We have such bad spiders here! and I live in the middle of the woods!(not literaly(sp) but there it forest all around me!) We have lots of poisonous(sp) spiders and snakes aswell! although I do love snakes


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

snakes dont bother me too much i like one as pet like a a corn snake arrr


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

ide love to live in the middle of nowere although would prefer if it was in the middle of nowere in the country i already live in as there are no poinous spiders or snakes here ( although there is one snake but its very rarely seen) lol 

hehe i also have corn snakes , youll start to realise that im a bit of a made one lol :laugh:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> ide love to live in the middle of nowere although would prefer if it was in the middle of nowere in the country i already live in as there are no poinous spiders or snakes here ( although there is one snake but its very rarely seen) lol
> 
> hehe i also have corn snakes , youll start to realise that im a bit of a made one lol :laugh:


Hah, I live in the middle of nowhere in the country! 
I don't like it too much though, lots of bugs  mainly spiders!, and they all start coming out around this time :crying: So I'm moving into a small city  and it's only about 30 miles from where I am now, and theres lots more to do  I want a snake sooo bad, but I don't think I could  mainly because I think I love rodents too much, and couldn't feed them to snakes! I once bought a python from the fair and brought it home!(I was younger, forgive the stupidity!) and I fed it crickets, and I always carried it around in my pocket(it was a baby) and about a day and a half later my parents noticed my pocket moving, so I had to take it back! Hah I was only 6 though.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

omg haha :laugh: i love it, think my mum would freak out if i had one in my pocket ! 

although when i was younger (about 3) i did come to the back door and show my mum a big grass snake that i had found in our garden lol, mum wasnt too impressed as she didnt know what type of snake it was (harmless thankfully)


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> omg haha :laugh: i love it, think my mum would freak out if i had one in my pocket !
> 
> although when i was younger (about 3) i did come to the back door and show my mum a big grass snake that i had found in our garden lol, mum wasnt too impressed as she didnt know what type of snake it was (harmless thankfully)


Hahh, yes my mom wasn't too impressed either, as we had to run all the way back to town(about half hour drive), pay to get back into the fair, then convince the DNR people who sold me the snake to take it back! 
Thankfully you didn't get anything poisonous!!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha yeh thankfully !


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> haha yep i certainally do have a tarantula lol :laugh:


  You said the "T" word    :crying: :cryin:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha sorrrryyyyy i ment "puppy" 
well im sure you will be glad of this news in a way now 
the "puppy" is going up to my college tomorrow (on A BUS) 
TO BE BREED !


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> haha sorrrryyyyy i ment "puppy"
> well im sure you will be glad of this news in a way now
> the "puppy" is going up to my college tomorrow (on A BUS)
> TO BE BREED !


YAY!! 

No more puppy  

I would freak out tho if you got on my bus


----------

